# 4000q/vr6



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's some pics of my buddies 4000Q/VR6 project.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

Cool beans with the swap, but whats with the hood?


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Still in rough fabrication mode, needed that cowl-style hood to clear the VR! Think cowl induction meets Sport Quattro!:laugh:


----------



## slampiece (Oct 11, 2009)

NEED MOAR!!! any info on the swap would be awesome as i now want to do it.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Short list:banghead: of conversion pieces include 034 Motorsports transmission adaptor plate, flywheel & clutch set, and 034 Motorsports custom longitudinal VR6 starter. Custom fabricated motor mounts, downpipe, exhaust, cooling, fueling, and intake plumbing & Emerald SEM. The owner needs to chime in on this one, but IMHO this is probably not a project for someone who isn't a skilled welder and metal fabricator.

Custom motor-mount








Custom Oil Cooler set-up








Downpipe & motor-mount


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Is that motor mount attached to the oil filter housing??? I might suggest changing that if I was you. 

I have a running driving 4kqvr6t. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Is that motor mount attached to the oil filter housing??? I might suggest changing that if I was you. 


I have a running driving 4kqvr6t. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

Gonna be a fun one. I almost started this swap then found an AAN for cheap.

Look forward to seeing more! :thumbup:


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Smart move!


----------



## thepurpledinosaur (Mar 7, 2009)

hey, im the owner of this project..

ya the mount goes through the filter housing, not my first choice but is pretty gusseted to the trans and motor flange vertically..

the hood was raised to accept an air to water cooler in the future, ive got a twin scroll 78/83 snail here in minot waiting for a compression drop to happen (its running 11.5 to one now)

kinda iffiy on the rad mounts too, the front snubber mount isnt in yet nor are the rad fans..

a $500 car turned into a $7000 project that isnt finished and doesnt run yet.
:banghead::beer:


----------



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

That's how it always happens though right?

"Oh no I'll just get this and throw in this... no big deal..." :screwy:

Two years later and thousands of dollars down and you wonder what you got in to :banghead:

I want to see that beast run though! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

Yeah, I hear ya there. Gets out of hand quick. I was trilled the day I was able to drive mine for the first time after a year long build. Keep at it!


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*a*

Nice ! Probably going to under steer like a Pig but bad ass swap :thumbup:


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

What transmission, FW and clutch are you using?


----------



## thepurpledinosaur (Mar 7, 2009)

016 trans
stage 2 spec clutch


ive got a big turbo for it as i stated above 
but i dont really want to go over 300 with the current trans 
so ill hold off on the bigdog stuff till i get an 01A at least...

i cant wait to drive the damned thing, really frustrating though cuz ive built several cars
and this is the only one i havent been able to finish my self..
im having to pay my old employer at road-n-race in west palm fla to do some 
final stuff including the street tune..

should be fun even though im SURE understeer will be a characteristic.
a stiff rear sway could help with that though..:beer:


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

I had some issues with my clutch where it wouldnt release all the way. I ended up machining the pressure plate out. I was using the kit from 034 with a Southbend clutch kit. Let me know if you have any issues. Have you blead the clutch out yet?


----------



## thepurpledinosaur (Mar 7, 2009)

being in ND while the car is still in south florida kinda puts a hamper on my progress..
wife got stationed here and i made the mistake of undertaking this project before we moved.
its currently at road-n-race automotive in west palm.
i can just imagine how much more work will be involved with it.
kinda wishing i had just built my vr6a2 swap...


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

How about an update on this one?


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

Rocket SLC said:


> How about an update on this one?


 Love this swap.. how much did that 034 stuff cost you? I want do something like this or 20vt


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

looks great! 

FYI though, the stock 016 trans is stronger than an 01A. If you want the best OEM trans, look for an 01E 6spd from 00-02' S4's. It's physically the same as an 01E 5spd, but with the obvious benefit of a 6th gear. Internally the later 6spds have a wider 1st gear which is stronger than the 5spd 1st. 

You'll also need to change flywheel, pressure plate, and clutch disc unfortunately (even if you swapped to an 01A), the input shaft splines are different from the 016 to 01A/E(01A and 01E share the same splines). 

hope that helps!


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

freeflow90 said:


> Love this swap.. how much did that 034 stuff cost you? I want do something like this or 20vt


 
All the parts are listed on 034's website. I dont think I would do this swap again. 20vt's are so easy to do.


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

does the 20vt bolt up to the stock transmission?


----------



## Rogviler (Jan 25, 2011)

freeflow90 said:


> does the 20vt bolt up to the stock transmission?


 Yes. You can pretty much count on all 5-cylinders being compatible with all 5-cylinder transmissions. Same with Audi/VW 4-cylinders. That's the short answer and rule of thumb.  

That's usually the easy part... 

-Rog


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice opcorn:


----------



## thepurpledinosaur (Mar 7, 2009)

ok sooooooo
2 years later....

the car is now a RUNNER! still in NA form tho.
@slc i hadnt had the chance while i was down there to do any modding or fab work to 
or to even check on the clutch situation. turns out it was doing a face smash into the flywheel 
as yours did. 
the guys at 034 told me to remove 3/8' from the clutch splines to allow the disc to release from the flywheel side.
there is now only 3/8" of splines LEFT on the disc and it AIN'T happenin.

im now in the market for an 01E trans to fix this problem to use BOLT in parts.
now approaching the $10g mark and havent driven the damned thing yet.

it may not drive but at least it runs...


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*ttt*

Any updates on this old post???


----------

